# Frogs & Toads > Toads >  New toadlets??

## superphil92

My friend has common toads that are native in lowcountry SC (were I live) I dont know what species but there the exact kind as I see running around. Anyway! Tey bredded and he gave 10 froglets to me! I put them in a half very shallow water half gravel tank. (10 gallon) What do I do know please help? What do I feed them, etc

----------

